# Are you looking for a pony show in Florida



## garyo (Apr 2, 2009)

SUMMER AMHR/ASPC SHOW

May 2nd, 8a.m.

•	One Day AMHR/ASPC Show

•	Show out of your trailer (no stall fees)

•	Great food

•	Silent Auction

•	Bargains on new and used mini & pony items

•	Discounted entry fees for youth

___________________________________________________________

LEARNING SERIES PART 2 CLINIC

May 3rd, 10 a.m.

•	$20 for Adults, $5 for youth

•	Includes lunch

•	Driving II – Country Pleasure to Roadster

•	Fine clipping and razoring for show

•	Nutrition and Conditioning

•	2 – 4 Foaling - Dr. Malgosia Pozor, a boarded reproductive specialist at UF

Both events at:

Conder Miniature Horse Farm

Summerfield, Florida

Call 352-347-5051 or 352-694-2337 for more information


----------



## hairicane (Apr 5, 2009)

At least 1 shetland I know of will be going



Come on everybody, it will be fun.


----------



## My-Lil-Pony (Apr 6, 2009)

Nice to have both the show and seminar one after the other wish I was closer


----------



## garyo (Apr 16, 2009)

The premium (showbill) for the May 2nd show at the Conder farm in Summerfield, Florida is now here.





Just email us at [email protected] if you did not get one via email or snail mail and would like one.

Hope to see lots of ponies there.


----------



## garyo (Apr 20, 2009)

Just refreshing our previous post to remind everyone about these two fun events. It has been really neat to see how many small time mini-lovers have contacted us. Shows where they have to travel a great distance, leave their horses overnight at the arena, and stay in a hotel are a little intimidating. At the last clinic many of these same people seemed to really appreciate learning the basics somewhere other than competing against big time amateurs or trainers in the showring. Even those of us have shown or driven for a few years learned a lot.

Hope everyone in this area can join us.


----------

